# post those "puppy eyes" photos!



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

I was giving him a bath in the back of the truck because he kept trying to roll in the grass, also it keeps him a lot cleaner. He sure wasn't happy about it.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Bet that! lol


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Ill try to find more


----------



## Motebi (Apr 8, 2008)

Come to momma !


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Puppy eyes we got. LOL


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

I got them too!!


















*This one was after he ate our wall-how could I be mad at these eyes?? See the wall behind him?*


----------



## JackiesZoo (Jan 25, 2008)

I love puppy eyes


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

Aww they're all so cute! How do the master it so well.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

Pandora has some pretty sad puppy eyes as well.


----------



## Motebi (Apr 8, 2008)

He just can't help himself.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

These are the eyes of Roe that swayed me into keeping her. When I saw this picture, I was a gonner! 











She's still got it


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Libby always gets comments about her eyes!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Squeeker said:


> Libby always gets comments about her eyes!


I bet she does -- she's a beauty!


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

> I bet she does -- she's a beauty!


Thanks! I think so, too... and man, does she know it! What an attitude on this one!

We need an "ear" thread for your Webster... his are outrageous! What a cutie!


----------



## guskel (May 29, 2008)

all so cute! 

here is a rare picture where you can see Gus' eyes (they are usually covered by hair!)


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Beavis has mastered "the pout." I'm afraid of how powerful his "puppy dog eyes" would be if he had both of them!


----------



## AlleyLuvsLuLu (Jan 12, 2008)

She still thinks her puppy eyes will get her out of trouble..


Though it is hard to be mad at that face..


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

RonE said:


>


OMG, I think this is my favorite dog photo. Ever. I looooove it.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

¿Does it have to be "puppy"? Cuz I've never had one... but...


----------



## heidiann (Feb 3, 2008)

Topaz...









Onyx


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

My daddys name was Peter Cottontail









I think his Parvo puppy dog eyes still get me every time









Truce?









Bailey did it. Im too cute to do anything bad.









Ok thats all I got. Well i have like ten million more, but you get the point.


----------



## Bullies&Boxers (Jun 1, 2008)

*SCARLETT SNICKELFRITZ*








at 11 weeks old








at 5 months old








at 9 months​


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Candy317 (Jun 1, 2008)

valentino


----------



## Candy317 (Jun 1, 2008)

princess









my sister's dog, honey

















my friend's dog, louie


----------



## Rupert's Mom (Jan 31, 2008)

Two big eyes and one Giant ear!


----------



## Sonn84 (Mar 29, 2008)

Ziggy:









Haven at 6 months old:


----------



## SteveLuvsHisPit (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## doggymommy (Jun 5, 2008)

too many unfriendlys here


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Chloe, master of "puppy eyes":









The first week we had Sadie:









"Puppy at heart" eyes:









"Old and full of wisdom" puppy eyes:


----------



## War (Oct 1, 2007)

Roxy at 9 weeks








At 4 1/2 months Those eyes get me every time!!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Motebi, I've seen Ron's nose picture before, but yours is definitely right up there. It made me laugh out loud when I scrolled by it!


----------



## JenTN (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## InverseLogic (Jun 1, 2008)

This entire thread is amazing.

I guess I should keep my camera in my pocket. Ringo will give us puppy eyes once in a while, but I'm never quick enough to catch him.


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)




----------

